# Concrete work needed. (Flatwork)



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi folks, 

As the header imply's, im looking for someone that can take care of a small flatwork job for me. (Its a driveway addition, measuring roughly 8'x32') 

Thanks


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a good friend named Dan Jones that owns "River Rock Construction" and he does excellent concrete work. Hes the hardest workin man Ive ever met in my life! I can personally vouch for him and his work.. I don't know what part of town you live in but he usually works in the Ogden-bountiful area. give him a call, **** good guy! 

Dan Jones - 801-682-2842


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thx!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*HAIL CALL to Gee*

Check your PM's bud! ;-)


----------

